# Thanksgiving Fatty for us lazy guys with Heavy Q-View



## teeznuts (Nov 12, 2011)

For us lazy guys, batchelors or just in a hurry. I know Thanksgiving fatties are nothing and there are tons of ways to do em. This one is done as simple as possible. All the ingredients are "instant" or require very little prep. Started with 2lbs of ground turkey, a package of instant garlic mashed taters, frozen corn, instant stuffing(finished in microwave in 6 minutes) and instant gravy(microwave or heated on stove). This may even qualify as a YAWYE fatty but I could be wrong.








Flattened out the turkey in a gallon zip bag and let it rest in fridge over night. Took it out and seasoned with Pappy's Choice seasoning.







Added taters,







stuffing,







corn







and some gravy.







Rolled it up and into the MES at 225 with apple for smoke.







Moved it upstairs as a 15 lb relative moved in also. (hopefully in tomorrow's thread)







Pulled at 160 then foiled for a 30 minute rest.







Sliced up







Sammie time! Added a little gravy to my roll and I have all the flavors of my Thanksgiving plate in one bite. Plus it was super easy to prepare. I served it to 2 people that wont touch a turkey burger. They each loved it and one went back for seconds.






	

		
			
		

		
	
  Forgot to add this one originally.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 12, 2011)

NICE JOB!!!!!  I would love a slice of that!!!


----------



## buzzman23 (Nov 12, 2011)

that is awesome! definately going to try that, nice job


----------



## berninga87 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll take that with some cranberry on top!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 13, 2011)

I would give that the YAWYE Stamp of Approval
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 13, 2011)

It looks awesome if it will find its way to my plate i will add Dave's horseradish

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...arning-about-the-lingering-hr-taste-in-the-fp


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2011)

Excellent combo for TG Day!

Looks delicious!


----------



## jc1947 (Nov 13, 2011)

teeznuts said:


> Sammie time! Added a little gravy to my roll and I have all the flavors of my Thanksgiving plate in one bite. Plus it was super easy to prepare. I served it to 2 people that wont touch a turkey burger. They each loved it and one went back for seconds.


*Teez,*

*    I don't like turkey <hint hint hint>*

*That looks very good.*

*JC1947 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------

